# Concerned about the flock I feed



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

I am pretty upset. I was just outside feeding the flock across the street at the park. When I arrived, a transient person was feeding the flock by spitting (and it was quite liquidly) the food that he had masticated out at the pigeons and they were eating it. Aside from this being really gross, I am very worried about them acquiring Pasteurella from the large quantity of saliva they ate. I tried to stop him and them... It was no use. Finally, when the pigeons noticed my food they left the food he had been spitting out and I was able to feed them.

I am very concerned. This is the flock which I have been feeding, aside from travel, every day since I found this forum. It's a small consistent flock, about 20 to 30 birds (sometimes much larger, but I think this is when another flock joins in to eat at the park). There are pockets of consistent flocks in my neighborhood. I feed another flock that Ally bird joined at the park south of my alley (I will try for a video sometime- got a new camera). 

What are their chances of acquiring Pasteurella from human saliva? And what can I do? I understand the medicine required but I don't think, on my own, it is at all possible to get enough medicine to make sure they are ok. If I could get the medicine, it is worth a try to try to trick them into foraging it while I feed them? Has anyone done this before? But the problem is, how am I going to get the medicine? My doc friend, am sure, will not comply with this request...

Let me know if I am a little paranoid. I care about this flock quite a bit. I monitor them everyday from my window and feed them everyday. 

Thank you in advance.

On second thought, it would be quite difficult to make sure they received the correct doses... Ugh.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*Dirty streets*

Pixie, nothing in the world could be dirtier than the streets of NYC and our ferals often will drink from the filthy puddles on the street....they must build up immunity to the bacteria and possibly the human saliva may not affect them at all.......at least not the healthy ones. I don't think I'd fret too much over this incident, but keep an eye out for anyone who looks like it needs help. If the vagrant annoys you.....give him a dollar.....he'll be off so fast to get himself a ''taste'' that he will bowl you over with his tailwind.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Pixie, nothing in the world could be dirtier than the streets of NYC and our ferals often will drink from the filthy puddles on the street....they must build up immunity to the bacteria and possibly the human saliva may not affect them at all.......at least not the healthy ones. I don't think I'd fret too much over this incident, but keep an eye out for anyone who looks like it needs help. If the vagrant annoys you.....give him a dollar.....he'll be off so fast to get himself a ''taste'' that he will bowl you over with his tailwind.


Good advise. You could also give him a bag small bag of pigeon food and tell him you could use his help in feeding the birds nutritious food!


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks*



little bird said:


> I don't think I'd fret too much over this incident, but keep an eye out for anyone who looks like it needs help.


What a bit of relief. Phew, I was thinking I would need to catch the entire flock. Lol. This particular flock is quite healthy. I will definitely keep an eye out.

Charis, thank you. Good idea. 

Thank you!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask a cop if there is a law about spitting on the sidewalk, maybe there is. anyway if I was a cop and I was'nt to busy, I'd tell him to knock it off and go find something better to do.
ND Cooper


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

If there wasn't a 'don't feed the birds sign' in the park, I think that would be a great idea. 

Note: I've never been stopped by the police. Civilians have tried to inform me how dirty pigeons are and that I am helping spread disease. At such times I am directed to the sign where I simply act clueless of the sign and try to explain that pigeons do not spread disease to humans. 

Update: The flock is doing fine. I had read here(?) somewhere that the birds can get sick from human saliva. Is it not as dangerous as feline saliva?


----------

